
The Netflix ‘Ta-Dum’ Sound Almost Included a Goat’s Bleating - karimford
https://www.indiewire.com/2020/08/what-netflix-ta-dum-sound-logo-comes-from-1234578100/
======
atlasshorts
A deep dive into the yearlong effort to create what Netflix terms the “ta-dum”
sound — the short piece of sound that plays along with the Netflix logo before
the company’s original series and films.

